# Advice Needed Please!!!!



## kimzey82 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, 

I was born in Montreal have duel nationality. I am seriously thinking of moving back to canada but I have no idea as to where to start or where to get the right information I need as everything that I find are for those who need an actual visa.

I currently work as a PA/Executive Assistance to company directors but am unsure as to how I can find out information on what credentials are recognised in Canada or what educational courses I could do to secure employment or what the job market is like.

My partner and my 10 year old daughter.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kimzey82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was born in Montreal have duel nationality. I am seriously thinking of moving back to canada but I have no idea as to where to start or where to get the right information I need as everything that I find are for those who need an actual visa.
> 
> ...


If you have dual nationality then all you need is a Canadian passport to return to Canada. You can Google Canada-Passport on how to do this. Your partner and daughter can/will be sponsored by you under Family sponsorship plan. Your occupation is probably not easily transferable to Canada so finding an equivalent paying job here 
might prove difficult. There are many business type courses that may/would enhance your qualifications but, pardon my bluntness, when all's said and done it's really just higher level office/secretarial work.
Good Luck.


----------



## kimzey82 (Jun 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> If you have dual nationality then all you need is a Canadian passport to return to Canada. You can Google Canada-Passport on how to do this. Your partner and daughter can/will be sponsored by you under Family sponsorship plan. Your occupation is probably not easily transferable to Canada so finding an equivalent paying job here
> might prove difficult. There are many business type courses that may/would enhance your qualifications but, pardon my bluntness, when all's said and done it's really just higher level office/secretarial work.
> Good Luck.


thanks for getting back to me so quickly - I dont suppose you can point me in the right direction of how to find out what quailiications are recognised and which aren't? there are soo many companies offering courses on line and i am unsure which ones are legit and wich ones aren't worth the paper they are printed on.

Regards

k


----------

